# New to IVF & egg sharing at CRM London.



## bluegirl1980 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

Me and my husband went for our first consutation at CRM today, we found them really nice and helpful.
We will be hopefully be starting in Jan 2010.
I just wondered if there are any ladies on here that have had treatment at CRM, and how they found it? Any info would be great.



Kind regards


Stacey x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is the egg recipients thread and the bumps and babies thread. I am sure the ladies there will tell you their experience.


----------



## bluegirl1980 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you, i'm just getting used to this site, don't know my way around yet.



Stacey x


----------

